# New HD is NOISEY



## marspinball (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi

Just upgraded my series 2 from 40 to 250gb. Original disk was a Maxtor and new disk Seagate. I intentionally chose Seagate for the five year warranty and always being extremely quiet compared to all other drives I have used, well at least in my PC's. The new HD makes a lot of clicking sounds especially when busy.

I searched the forums and found something called ftool but apparently it does not work on newer Seagates. I also checked Seagates web page and no tools could be located for sound management.

Anyone have any other suggestions.

Thanks, Martin


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Take it back and get another brand if it really bothers you. Keep in mind it runs quite a bit more in the first day after installation and will be more more noticeable then.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

That's strange.

The Seagate 250GB that I bought is really quite. The Maxtor 200GB is the one that is loud at my house.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Seagate 7200.8 250GB is noisy. 7200.9 250GB should be quiet.

If the Maxtor 200GB is noisy, most likely it's not set to the quiet mode.


----------



## gman78 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yesterday I bought a Seagate 160gb and upgraded my R10 with it. It woke me up this morning and sounds like a geiger counter.  

I'm hoping it quiets down soon. It seems there are random periods of quiet and periods of absolute chatter.


----------



## thespacepope72 (Jan 25, 2005)

I had installed a 160GB Seagate in the DirecTV DVR in my bedroom and it was so loud that I eventually gave up on it and switched back to the Western Digital 40GB.


----------



## kschauwe (Sep 17, 2003)

The new WD are known to be quiet.


----------



## Pauli (Mar 1, 2004)

The best way to quiet down the seek noise from your Seagate is to "decouple" it from the case. This can be done by unscrewing the drive from the mounting bracket and loosely placing the drive on some very soft, vibration-absorbing material. I have done this to my units on some 1/2" strips of Sorbothane and it has worked very well. This stuff is very tacky which prevents the drive from moving around, but I also put some twist-ties around the drive and case bracket to make sure the drive doesn't move anywhere. I'm not sure where you can get Sorbothane anymore, but you can buy and cut up some of those gel-shoe cushion things and it should work OK. Good luck.


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

i just bought a 250 gig seagate, it's a 7200.8 drive. it's a little noisy, but nothing terrible. i can hear by fans in my series 2 more than the hard drive, because i have the case fan and the twin breeze fan.

my series 1 is dead quiet. the case fan is so quiet and last time i pulled the cord, i thought the fan had died on me. it has a hitachi deskstar drive in it. the drive is dead quiet also, because i used the hitachi acoustic sound adjustment program to make it silent.
goto http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/download.htm
and download the program called feature tool. i used it on a couple of my other drives, which were maxtors and western digitals


----------



## wmm_16 (Jul 10, 2003)

I used some little cork washers that came with my last motherboard and I can't hear my new 160 gig Seagate. I just put them between the hard drive and the metal brackets.


----------

